# Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?



## Gamer090 (2. September 2015)

*Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?*

Hi zusammen

Fahrzeuge die von selbst fahren sollen in den nächsten Jahren kommen, Google z.B. ist schon lange dabei so ein Auto auf den Markt zu bringen. Es hat nur keine Scheibenwischer, Gaspedal, Bremspedal und kein Lenkrad, nunja, wenn das Auto selbst fährt braucht man es auch nicht. Dafür haben die Sensoren "Scheibenwischer" oder in diesem Fall "Sensorenwischer", also ganz ausgestorben sind die Scheibenwischer bei Google nicht.
Natürlich gibt es noch einiges abzuklären wegen Versicherungen und Gesetze, z.B. wer ist Schuld wenn das Auto einen Unfall verursacht? Der Fahrer wohl kaum, aber Google? 

Wäre so ein Auto etwas für euch? Einfach einsteigen und Zielort angeben? 

------
Für mich ist das nichts, die Menschheit überlässt schon genug den Maschinen, Auto fahren soll man noch selber.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?*

Ganz ohne Lenkrad kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Selbst Kit hatte ja immer eins. 

Aber so ein intelligentes und Selbstfahrendes Auto wie Kit wäre schon cool. Fehlt nur noch die Panzerung und die Waffensysteme.  Allerdings sollten sämtliche Berechnungen lokal und nicht in der Cloud durchgeführt werden. 

Für lange Autobahnfahrten kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?*

Für solche Berechnungen reicht ein MiniPC wie der Pi locker aus oder nicht? In der Cloud die Daten auswerten wäre sehr doof, stell dir vor du fährst in einem Tunnel in einem Berg und hast da kein Internet, dann bleibt das Auto einfach stehen, oder fährt irgendwie weiter bis es denn Anschluss wieder hat.


----------



## BeNoX (2. September 2015)

*AW: Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?*

Auf jeden Fall! Vermutlich mache ich mich mit der Aussage bei vielen die gerne fahren unbeliebt, aber ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass die Unfallrate drastisch sinken würde wenn wir das selber fahren zum großen Teil abschafen würden, und stattdessen auf selbstständig fahrende und miteinander vernetzte Autos setzen würden. Nicht nur das es deutlich sicherer werden würde, es würde auch deutlich weniger Stau geben und der Verkehr würde im allgemeinen einfach deutlich flüssiger werden.
Natürlich ist die Technik noch nicht soweit, aber ich hoffe, dass sie sich schnell verbreitet wenn sie soweit ist. Gerade den bekanntlich autoverliebten Deutschen dürfte das aber sicherlich nicht passen, da wird lieber in Kauf genommen, dass fast 9 von 10 Tode im Straßenverkehr auf menschliches Versagen zurück zu führen sind. Gut finde ich auch immer die Leute die wütend protestieren, dass sie niemals das selber fahren aufgeben würden, auch wenn es statistisch so viel sicherer ist für alle Beteiligten, denn "Ich bin ein guter Faher, mir passieren nie Unfälle". Dann regen sich die selben Personen aber 3 Sätze später über die Amerikanischen Waffengesetze auf und wie blöd doch diese Leute sind, dass sie ihr Hobby nicht aufgeben wollen obwohl es doch unnötig ist und es doch ohne Waffen so viel sicherer wäre...

Mir gefällt ja der Mercedes sehr gut, besser als das Auto von Google
https://www.mercedes-benz.com/en/mercedes-benz/innovation/research-vehicle-f-015-luxury-in-motion/


----------



## XeT (2. September 2015)

*AW: Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?*

dafür bin ich zu Paranoid. Wenn aber alle nur noch gefahren werden kommen plötzlich 3mal so viele bei einer Ampelphase vom Fleck. Aber wie gesagt solange unsere Politik so schlecht ist und nur Google etc. mir so etwas anbieten lehne ich dankend ab.


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2015)

*AW: Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?*

Also auf der Autobahn, im Stau,... ist autonomes Fahren fallweise sicher nicht schlecht aber im Allgemeinen fahre ich wohl schon lieber selbst. Ich denke aber das autonome Fahrzeuge in Zukunft gute Taxis abgeben werden.


----------



## Atent123 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?*



XeT schrieb:


> dafür bin ich zu Paranoid. Wenn aber alle nur noch gefahren werden kommen plötzlich 3mal so viele bei einer Ampelphase vom Fleck. Aber wie gesagt solange unsere Politik so schlecht ist und nur Google etc. mir so etwas anbieten lehne ich dankend ab.



Testet Mercedes nciht gerade auf einer Deutschen Autobahn selbstfahrende LKWs ?


----------



## Gamer090 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Autonomes Fahren wie beim Google Auto, was für euch?*



BeNoX schrieb:


> Mir gefällt ja der Mercedes sehr gut, besser als das Auto von Google
> https://www.mercedes-benz.com/en/mercedes-benz/innovation/research-vehicle-f-015-luxury-in-motion/



Der gefällt mir auch deutlich besser, mich wundert nur der Preis und ich schätze mal 100'000€ Aufwärts.  Für die günstigste Ausführung wäre der Preis nicht schlecht, wäre aber Super wenn es auch eine Ausführung mit E-Motor gibt, oder ist es sogar schon so geplant? 

Zur Sicherheit soll ein Physischer Schalter verbaut werden um den Autopiloten zu deaktivieren und das Auto selber zu steuern, auch um die Praxis beim fahren nicht zu verlieren.


----------

